# Leaking information



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

A CIA agent has been fired for leaking information to the media about secret prisons in Eastern Europe where suspects are allegedly sent to be tortured using harsh techniques that would be illegal on US soil.

This seems rather hypocritical to me. The president gave the order to leak information that outed an American spy, but this fellow has leaked information about secret and possibly illegal prisons and they are looking to crucify him for it. The president probably has the right to leak such information, but shouldn't he lead by example? The do as I say not as I do mentality seems rather immoral to me.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,192640,00.html


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I thought you already had 2 threads like this LOCKED :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This is a completely different incident, I am simply relating it to a previous thread.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> This is a completely different incident, I am simply relating it to a previous thread.


Remember this from Plainsman:



> MT this is the same thread that got everyone ticked last time. You started it a second time, then a third time and I deleted it. This is your fourth time. I'm not talking to you again.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

As I stated, this is a completely separate incident. I saw parallels between the two incidents and mentioned the relation. I am certainly not trying to be insubordinate, and if the topic is out of line I ask that Plainsman delete it.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> As I stated, this is a completely separate incident. I saw parallels between the two incidents and mentioned the relation. I am certainly not trying to be insubordinate, and if the topic is out of line I ask that Plainsman delete it.


It's the same crap you spewed before!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes it is the same garbage and you know it. The President never gave *orders* for a leak and he had nothing to do with the spy that wasn't a spy. For you to keep on saying that even after it was proved wrong to you makes it nothing but a lie you keep throwing out.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I really think he doesn't catch-on very fast :idiot:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Not to take the focus off the CIA agent, but Valerie Plame was in fact an undercover spy. The president did give orders to release information that outed her.

I just think that for this administration to take such an anti-leak policy, as with this CIA agent, and then to leak information on its own is rather unjust and hypocritical.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Not to take the focus off the CIA agent, but Valerie Plame was in fact an undercover spy. The president did give orders to release information that outed her.
> 
> I just think that for this administration to take such an anti-leak policy, as with this CIA agent, and then to leak information on its own is rather unjust and hypocritical.


So where was you hoping for this thread to go? :idiot:


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

The question is ABBK, where are you hoping for this thread to go? Right from the start, you've been harassing MT for his legit topic. If you dislike it, then just don't respond to it, since every stint like this takes a hunk of your credibility.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I really think he doesn't catch-on very fast


No he catches on. You see he figures if he continues to say the same lie over and over, knowing full well it is a lie then eventually someone will call him a name and he can run and cry that there is abuse happening to him in one of the forums. Simply tactic used by losers that have no other life or friends. Why else would someone 17 years old spend 24/7 in a forum group doing nothing more than taking the opposite on every single subject. No life, no friends, no goals, no future. Kind of like the uncle in the attic I guess&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. been hidden and disclaimed so often, then discovers a way to get into discussions with adults that can't or won't shut the door in his face and he is in a self induced climax state. Sometimes you want to feel sorry for them but on the other hand you're very happy there is no relationship that causes you shame. I think he is in for a rude awakening


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Despite the fact that I clearly pointed out Gohon and ABBK are the sources of the problem in this thread, they keep on trucking. :eyeroll:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> The question is ABBK, where are you hoping for this thread to go? Right from the start, you've been harassing MT for his legit topic. If you dislike it, then just don't respond to it, since every stint like this takes a hunk of your credibility.


This is Why it's been LOCKED 2 Other times :idiot:


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe it has been locked because people like you aren't able to come up with logical and cool-headed arguements about it.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Despite the fact that I clearly pointed out Gohon and ABBK are the sources of the problem in this thread, they keep on trucking. :eyeroll:


YOUR THE JUDGE? HA HA!


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

> A CIA agent has been fired for leaking information to the media about secret prisons in Eastern Europe where suspects are allegedly sent to be tortured using harsh techniques that would be illegal on US soil.
> 
> This seems rather hypocritical to me. The president gave the order to leak information that outed an American spy, but this fellow has leaked information about secret and possibly illegal prisons and they are looking to crucify him for it. The president probably has the right to leak such information, but shouldn't he lead by example? The do as I say not as I do mentality seems rather immoral to me.
> 
> ...


 Yes, because I see all the hate and anger in MT's post here. How inciteful!!!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> > A CIA agent has been fired for leaking information to the media about secret prisons in Eastern Europe where suspects are allegedly sent to be tortured using harsh techniques that would be illegal on US soil.
> >
> > This seems rather hypocritical to me. The president gave the order to leak information that outed an American spy, but this fellow has leaked information about secret and possibly illegal prisons and they are looking to crucify him for it. The president probably has the right to leak such information, but shouldn't he lead by example? The do as I say not as I do mentality seems rather immoral to me.
> >
> ...


Just like the others that were locked for a reason. uke:


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

I can go back and forth on this all day. What reason are you talking about? Is it his sheer inciteful subject or the backlash from intolerant people?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Despite the fact that I clearly pointed out Gohon and ABBK are the sources of the problem in this thread, they keep on trucking. :eyeroll:


Maybe you might try taking your own advise. You can just as easily skip a thread also. Never mind that you did not mention my name in your first post then turn around and said "I clearly pointed out Gohon and ABBK" demonstrate you have a problem with telling the truth yourself. If you paid attention to what was going on around you would know MT has been repeatedly warned to stay away from this topic, but he constantly tries to keep it going so it is not a legit topic. Nice try at spinning though......


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe, it could be, Gohon, that he is trying to bring a similar subject up in hopes that people similar to you and I won't drag the topic off subject and turn it into a flame war.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Gohon said:


> T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:
> 
> 
> > Despite the fact that I clearly pointed out Gohon and ABBK are the sources of the problem in this thread, they keep on trucking. :eyeroll:
> ...


I'm signing out before I get in trouble for educating :idiot:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Maybe, it could be, Gohon, that he is trying to bring a similar subject up in hopes that people similar to you and I won't drag the topic off subject and turn it into a flame war.


That may be true and that is not a problem. A debate is healthy for everyone. That is, a debate without lies injected on purpose. You see he keeps throwing in this....... *"The president gave the order to leak information that outed an American spy"*. That is a lie. I know it, he knows it and if you followed the story then you know it. Hell everyone knows it. But, he keeps injecting this sentence knowing full well it is a lie. He has already said no moderator could stop him from posting what he wanted and he has made it clear that he feels he does not have to follow any rules or guide lines here so what do you think the purpose of that is? Now it is obvious that several people on here, and I have to assume you are one have a hard on for ABBK as much as he has one for MT. Your reasons are your business but just keep in mind the old saying about people living in glass houses.........

BTW......... MT is in the forum right now as I type this. He very seldom ever leaves it. Did you take notice of the times and how fast he responded until you, I and ABBK started jabbing each other......... Now he is sitting back watching since his real agenda has been met. His goal is to start trouble and nothing else. Think about it&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> That is a lie. I know it, he knows it and if you followed the story then you know it. Hell everyone knows it.


Gohon you are incorrect.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... 01689.html

Back to the subject, was the CIA agent wrong in leaking information? It seems to me that if such torture camps do exist (there is overwhelming evidence that they do) that they should be exposed. Sending prisoners to be tortured using inhumane methods is nothing more than outsourcing torture. Simply because the person resides in a different area during the procedure doesn't change the fact that it was done to gain intelligence for a country (the US) that has signed treaties claiming that it will not use such violent methods. It is just as illegal to send someone out to be tortured as it is to torture them on American soil. I believe that it is the duty of every American to expose such illegal actions.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

> BTW......... MT is in the forum right now as I type this. He very seldom ever leaves it. Did you take notice of the times and how fast he responded until you, I and ABBK started jabbing each other......... Now he is sitting back watching since his real agenda has been met. His goal is to start trouble and nothing else. Think about it&#8230;&#8230;


 I believe this is what started it all



> I thought you already had 2 threads like this LOCKED


 As for you saying I have a "hard-on" for ABBK, I salute you for using such terms.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

No I am not wrong. read your own cite again. Yes the President did declassify a secret document in order for it to be leaked to the press. Yes such leak was about intelligence reports on WMD's in Iraq. But no where was a authorization given, authorized, or even suggested in releasing the name of Valerie Plame. That is a completely different matter and subject with no connection, but MT continues to try to tie them together.

As for the CIA agent and the alleged torture camps, I haven't read enough as of yet to have a opinion one way or the other. Does it bother me if the places do exist in other countries and we have in fact sent prisoners to other countries knowing they would be tortured. Nope, it does not bother me one bit. I have no goody goody feelings for any maggot that wants to blow up my kids. You may feel different.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, here we go again. I remember locking the Plame subject a number of times, and this does smack of a back door entrance to the same subject. However, I will give people the benefit of the doubt. None of us are in the political loop enough to really know about the Plame incident and it incites people sp should be steared away from.

As for the current argument ABBK's point is legitimate, and it should have steered away from Plame at that point. Further T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 you did nothing to ease the tensions.

Do me a favor rather than retaliate when someone gets into a previously locked subject PM me. I'm not always at my computer (as a matter of fact I am moving Koi from their winter tank to the outdoor pond) but I will get to it as soon as possible.

MT, you are welcome to start this thread over, but stay away from the Plame comments for now. Maybe in the future it will be able to be discussed. Meanwhile brush up on the Plame story. I will lock this thread, and I hope the whiz contest stops there also.


----------

